# Breast up or Breast down?



## bravery (Nov 26, 2013)

I have always smoked my turkeys breast up. But I read a few comments about smoking breast down. My concern is since I smoke my turkeys in a pan that the breast won't get smoked. What are your thoughts???


----------



## dougmays (Nov 26, 2013)

I always smoke breast up


----------



## timberjet (Nov 26, 2013)

For me breast up then I crank up the fire at the end and flip to crisp up the skin. the dog likes the skin crispy. Then again, I almost always spatchcock turkeys.


----------



## rdknb (Nov 26, 2013)

I am a breast up guy :)


----------



## seenred (Nov 26, 2013)

Breast up for me...never done it the other way.

Red


----------



## jginindy (Nov 26, 2013)

Don't know if it makes any difference either way, but I dont use a pan and start breast down on turkey and chicken, and then turn over about half way.


----------



## dougmays (Nov 27, 2013)

Another trick many people use as well as i have, before is to pull the turkey out of the fridge 30 mins prior to putting in the smoker and put a ziplock bag of ice on the breast to keep it slightly cooler so it'll good slower


----------



## venture (Nov 27, 2013)

Up or down?

Hmmm?

Even sideways?

Have to think about that?

Think I like them either or any way?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Nov 27, 2013)

Breast up all the way..................


----------

